# Goats wont eat food



## 11langenkamp_w (Mar 29, 2011)

I have market goats that will only eat the corn out of the sweet feed. They wont eat the oats or the pellets out of it either. And i have a all pellet feed i want them to eat but they wont how can i get them to eat not just the corn?


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know, but I am waiting to see what others say.  I am switching my dairy does from Purina Goat CHow to Noble Goat (the non-medicated version) and mixing in more of the new feed each day...they pick around the new stuff and try to just eat the chow.  SO irritating!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 29, 2011)

I would just put out the pelleted feed and not offer any other type of feed. Eventually they will be hungry enough to eat the pelleted feed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 29, 2011)

If I am understanding you correctly you have an all pelleted goat feed that you want them to eat, but they wont eat it.  so you are feeding them a mix of the pelleted feed with corn added to make it more interesting to them.  

I would just stop adding anything to the pelleted feed and just put out a sprinkle of fresh pelleted feed two or three times a day, until they start eating it, corn is like candy to goats, and as long as they have corn they wont want the pellets.   

Make sure the feeder is nice and clean, they are picky about this. goats get really bad about picking through their feed, when it is left out all day. 

or try putting out feed 2 or 3 times a day, and just leave it out for 30 minutes or so, and then clean it up and put it away, until the next feeding. 



'I always recommend a complete pelleted feed over the mixed types of feed, because of the very problem you are having. goats love to pick out their favorite parts.


----------

